# Pics of the shaker!!



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

its not functional, but im going to figure out a way to make it functional. Put stripping around the cut for finer finish.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Its differant... I would make it functional.


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

i can and most definatley am going to make it functional, only thing is, the tubing wont fit where the engine coolant is. so its going to be a real PITA. I seen one posted with it, and liked the uniqueness, 90% of the modern GTO's i see nowadays have the 05/06 hood, so kinda wanted it to stick out. none the less i like it


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Its differant... I would make it functional.


I believe Dominant makes a functional one...

Products - Body Kits/Exterior


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice. 
Stripe kit down the center with some writing on the side would be nice down the road too.


----------

